# expecting 2 liters in the next day or so



## justin032188 (Apr 24, 2018)

I erred against advice and my better judgement and rented my pink eyes white female with her longtime cagemate, my buck pink eyes white.

the mom is getting close to the 1 year old mark so if this litter makes it along with her she wont be bred again.

the last litter which was her first she munched as I posted before. being a novice mouse breeder I had made some mistakes and I think she was stressed out. I had handled her the day of delivery, cleaned her cage out, rearranged things in the cage, and had left the male in with her. I dont know if those things caused the munching for sure, I'm just speculating.

this time she is alone, and we'll adjusted to her cage. I've chosen not to handle her since she became pregnant, just doing food and water changchanges and partial changes in cage litter. 
she has made a big best and is in labor, big as a whale. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

I also acquired a new female last month, a nice solid tan with black eyes and good features. she's only about three months old. I bred her to my pew buck as well. I'm excited to see the outcome.

if the pups aren't munched I'll post pictures in the coming days.

I also have the little black male, but he's not fit for breeding for various reasons so he's my little buddy that I'm taming and working with.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## justin032188 (Apr 24, 2018)

ok. so the white pew had a litter of 7, she culled out three herself, there are four left that she is nursing and treating right.

my tan female has not delivered yet, I've been expecting for days now since she is huge.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the pew doesn't cull the remaining four.

I'll post updates later tonight.


----------



## justin032188 (Apr 24, 2018)

when I arrived home last night, she had ate all of the babies.

she wont be bred any further.

still waiting on my tan female to deliver, this is her first litter so I'm hopeful.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I am so, so sorry  that really sucks. Still keeping fingers crossed for your other doe!


----------



## justin032188 (Apr 24, 2018)

so my tan female, Gertrude has had her pups. I can't count them yet because she is with them constantly nursing. they are crying out or chirping I guess you would call it. they are smaller than the pew pups that were munched.

will post pictures when I can.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

justin032188 said:


> so my tan female, Gertrude has had her pups. I can't count them yet because she is with them constantly nursing. they are crying out or chirping I guess you would call it. they are smaller than the pew pups that were munched.
> 
> will post pictures when I can.


In case you're wondering, the chirping is very normal - some babies do it not at all, some do it all the time and for a long time. I have a litter right now at 2 weeks old and they still do it lol.

Anyway, congratulations on this litter! Hoping it goes better with these babies. Doesn't matter that they are smaller, it might just be a genetic thing, or even that there are more babies in this litter than the PEW doe had.


----------



## justin032188 (Apr 24, 2018)

thanks. I managed to sneak a quick peek down in the nest this morning while gerty was at the golden corral good bowl. I counted at least 10 babies. all alive and well.


----------



## justin032188 (Apr 24, 2018)

Gertrude seems to know what she's doing and is much more gentle and calm about the whole thing than my pew had been with both her litters, which she munched.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Sadly, some mice are just not meant to be mothers, but the majority are good at it. It just sucks that you had such an unlucky start. So I'm really glad to hear Gertrude is doing such a good job.  
I had a Chocolate Dutch doe called Gertrude, actually. Still have her sister Georgina, and some of her offspring.


----------



## justin032188 (Apr 24, 2018)

I had purchased the buck PEW and Doe PEW from a small town, rural pet store. They were both in the tank together, had been for some time. I don't live near any breeders that I am aware of so I had to get what I could to start.

I'm wondering if she had delivered a litter before at the pet store and she had to eat pups out of necessity in order to eat. The pet store was dirty, and I can imagine that they weren't fed properly. I would suppose if she had to eat an earlier litter out of necessity for survival, she might pick up that bad habit and carry on with it.

All just speculation of course.

I bought Melvin, my black buck from a Petco in St louis, and I bought Gertrude at a petsmart.

I would have prefered to buy from individual breeders but as I say i dont know of any locally.


----------



## justin032188 (Apr 24, 2018)

so from what ive read, the fur wont start showing at all until at least day 3. What colors do you think I might have.

The father is a poor example of a Black, he is black with a tinge of brown if you examine him in the light, his feet and ears are light colored, black eyes. He has white tinge around the ears and feet, barely. He also has a marked tail, pink and black, which i know is not show quality, but these are being bred primarily as pets.

The Mother is not tan as I had called her, she would be considered a light Red, with black eyes, good size ears, and good tail. Excellent Disposition.

Will I get a mixture of the black and Red, or might I have some surprises mixed in there as well. Its all very exciting.

Thanks for all the help and input.


----------



## justin032188 (Apr 24, 2018)

so I've got a good look at the litter on day 2. there are ten pups. fiesty and chirping. I can see milk bands. I'm not planning on culling any, and will let nature sort it out as of now. I'm no good at sexing them anyhow.


----------



## justin032188 (Apr 24, 2018)

babies at 3 days old. still ten alive and well.


----------



## justin032188 (Apr 24, 2018)

mom


----------



## justin032188 (Apr 24, 2018)

dad. not show material by any means but is friendly and all I had to work with.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

They look good! Mom is very pretty.


----------



## justin032188 (Apr 24, 2018)

Cheshire Gleam said:


> They look good! Mom is very pretty.


thanks, I hope the pups take after her in looks.


----------



## justin032188 (Apr 24, 2018)

day 8, lost one pup along the way, mother is taking care of them very well, Have 9 good size pups, One pup is going to be light red like its mother, five of them are a light black like dad with broken tail marking, one is a grey color, and two of them look super black with no broken tail markings.

I'm excited as it is my first litter.

I hope to breed the two dark black pups if possible to another black, either to each other or the dad to try and produce deeper richer blacks in the line. time will tell.

I'm not sure if I will breed mom again, as I have limited room for tanks.

Will try to post new pictures tonight.


----------

